# which color oscar



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Which color do you think would have the best chance at survival in my mixed pygo tank?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

color doesn't matter.

I have heard of some O's surviving with p's for a time but haven't heard of any colors that matter.

O's, although being one of the most intelligent cichlids, are probably the biggest p*ssy fish that yuo can ever own.

I'm not saying this as a cutdown to O owners at all but imo, you can't keep such a fish with a P for very long. Sooner or later when the p's want to, the O's going to die.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think color would have jack-sh*t to do with survival, personally.

I'd definitely take a tiger oscar because its by far the prettiest of the oscar colorations IMO.

It will prove interesting to see how it does in the pygo tank.

Out of curiosity, does your tank have piraya, or just caribes and natts?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> color doesn't matter.
> 
> I have heard of some O's surviving with p's for a time but haven't heard of any colors that matter.
> 
> ...


I agree, and I think a Dempsey or GT or Texas would make a much finer choice than an oscar. Any decently-aggressive cichlid, such as those, will have no problem with surviving, and it'll be a case of the cichlid bullying the p's, rather than vice-versa.

The oscar would prolly do just fine if the tank was all natts, but with caribes, eh...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i will have caribe, terns, and a few reds. The bulk will be terns (7) and the caribe (5) and then reds (3)


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> i will have caribe, terns, and a few reds. The bulk will be terns (7) and the caribe (5) and then reds (3)


 And? 
You aren't asking if an O can live with them are you?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

actually, yes, thats exactly what im asking.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> actually, yes, thats exactly what im asking.


 ok then no.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

maybe along shot...but highly doubt it...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would think color does matter a little because a lot of the food we give the p's are white and the oscar wont live as long if he is white the darker ones survive a lot longer.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I would think color does matter a little because a lot of the food we give the p's are white and the oscar wont live as long if he is white the darker ones survive a lot longer.


The color of food has nothing to do with the natural insincts of killing for p's.

They aren't the same size, shape or temperment as a p. What we feed them has no bearing on how they behave. It's already inbred into them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> FeederFish33 said:
> 
> 
> > actually, yes, thats exactly what im asking.
> ...


 reds would have more chance, but caribes are just that little bit more terratorial - I do not suggest you try this









but as for colour, I think a dark one may have more chance.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

invisible or clear would work thats about it other than that sooner or later .......food


----------

